# bags and cardboard inserts



## paintergirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi All,

Anyone know where to get bags and inserts as a package deal? I'm getting ready for my FIRST CRAFT FAIR (!) and I don't want to sell "finger printed" shirts.

Tried to post this earlier and must have hit a wrong button, but if it is a reprint, please forgive.

As always, any help would be appreciated.

Paintergirl


----------



## RUSSGAIL (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi, We get our bags and inserts from
Uline. They have alot of items like that.
Just go to Uline.com


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I hope this helps.....

Flap Lock Bags (I get these)
Flap Lock Bags


Gusseted Resealable Bags

Gusseted Resealable Bags



8 1/2" x 11" Scrapbook Chipboard 250 Sheets Item number: 140279348238
8 1/2" x 11" Scrapbook Chipboard 250 Sheets - ACID FREE - eBay (item 140279348238 end time Nov-09-08 15:59:09 PST)


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Nashville wraps has some really nice shopping bags. That is where I get them when doing shows. Its nashvillewraps.com. They have a huge selection  Hope this helps. For sealable shirt bags I buy mine at http://clearbags.com , they have the best price so far that I have found for good bags.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

oh.....she was talking about the "decorative" bags.....ok.
oops.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

I am kinda looking for the same thing except I am looking for CUSTOM bags. I have done a search and the ULine stuff always pops up and stuff, but I am looking for truly custom bags. I have attached examples. Anyone know?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

.....those are cool!
I hope someone knows ....because I would like to! 

....seems like they would be very expensive.........


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

I honestly dont think it would be that bad. Maybe a setup and big min quanities, but per bag it shouldnt be too bad, you wouldnt think anyways. Heh


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hmm I am not sure haha, oh well at least she will now have options for both


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I know that Nashville wraps does custom printing on their items. If they have a bag you like, they will print them also.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

MentinkiZM said:


> I am kinda looking for the same thing except I am looking for CUSTOM bags. I have done a search and the ULine stuff always pops up and stuff, but I am looking for truly custom bags. I have attached examples. Anyone know?


There have been a few places posted here in the past. Check here: custom packaging related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

